# Strong catfish taste



## Tourney3p0 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey guys,

I finally found a good consistent catfish hole around here, and the freezer is filling up with meat.  The problem is the meat doesn't taste very good.

I know to trim the yellow fat and remove the mud around the lateral line.  That helps, but the taste I'm talking about isn't that usual "muddy" catfish taste.  I couldn't quite put my finger on what it tasted like until tonight when I was biting a split shot and got a small piece of algae in my mouth.   Turns out these catfish must be eating a ton of algae, because they taste the exact same.

So we all probably know tricks like bleeding the catfish, soaking them in buttermilk, mustard, that kind of stuff to remove the muddy taste.  I gotta get rid of the algae taste, because the usual stuff isn't working.  Any ideas?


----------



## panfried0419 (Jul 28, 2013)

I tend to soak all freshwater fish in salt water. I even freeze them in it.


----------



## Tourney3p0 (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, I usually freeze them with about a tablespoon of table salt.  From what I'm reading, there isn't much I can do other than put them in a clean tank for a few days.  That or find a new spot.   I've never had to deal with this taste before, but this is the first place I've lived where all my cats have come from still water.


----------



## ArkansasBowhunter (Jul 28, 2013)

Soak them in 7-Up for an hour.


----------



## little rascal (Jul 28, 2013)

*I know*

smell and taste also. Our bream in the pond are like that every summer. You can catch one and smell it, and it has that certain odor, you know it will taste a little weedy. The algae blooms never happened this summer as of yet, because of the rain I guess, but I have not tried the bream either. But that odor taste has a lot to do with the weeds and algae. You can start feeding your catfish some dry dogfood or catfish food, maybe that will help with the taste a little.


----------



## porkbelly (Jul 28, 2013)

In this heat your best bet is put fish on ice as soon as you catch them. They don't taste as good if you don't even if you have them on a stringer. The water on top at the stringer is very hot and stresses the fish that makes the taste go bad. Same thing happens in a live well that is not cooled.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jul 28, 2013)

Are you overcooking? The yellow meat is fine. The only bad meat I've had was from fatty areas and some larger channel cats with a super fishy taste. Also, the fresh keeping after catch is critical to reduce spoilage. BTW, we had perfect catfish fillets Friday night.


----------



## MOTS (Jul 28, 2013)

I think what little rascal said has alot to do with it also. My 9 acre pond is creek fed and dark water with lots of structure. I have 5lb and up catfish in it along with bluegill, bass, carp and crappie. The catfish has the off taste also. I caught one last Saturday and the intestines was full of black weeds and algae. The bluegill have a different taste, but shellcrackers and bass taste fine. I put about 100 palm size crappie in it about 2 years ago, but haven't caught one. I do feed them, but not daily. I just want the catfish gone now.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jul 28, 2013)

Yea those big ones are sometimes different tasting anyway ya do it, best I've had we're cut into small nuggets rather than filleted and fried


----------



## kc65 (Jul 28, 2013)

ArkansasBowhunter said:


> Soak them in 7-Up for an hour.



yup


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 29, 2013)

dry meat and coat with yellow mustard then bread and fry......


----------



## brianj (Jul 29, 2013)

Try the saltwater and add a few tablespoons of baking soda to it. I've found that helps.


----------



## AStrick (Jul 29, 2013)

I soak most fish in milk,then batter and deep fry,seems to take out most of the fish taste


----------



## Tourney3p0 (Jul 29, 2013)

I tried the 7-Up last night and it didn't help.  There was no mud taste, but the algae taste was still very prominent.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 29, 2013)

Tourney3p0 said:


> I tried the 7-Up last night and it didn't help.  There was no mud taste, but the algae taste was still very prominent.



You will not get rid of that algae taste.  I know exactly what you are talking about.  If they eat it, they will taste like it.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jul 29, 2013)

What kind of cats are they?


----------



## David Parker (Jul 29, 2013)

mask with lemon/pepper


----------



## bayoubetty (Jul 29, 2013)

AStrick said:


> I soak most fish in milk,then batter and deep fry,seems to take out most of the fish taste



yes and a little tabasco so it turns light, light pink..overnight it in the fridge and it'll be tasty!!!


----------



## Tourney3p0 (Jul 30, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> What kind of cats are they?



They're channels in the 1-2 pound range.  Also accidentally caught a few flatheads in the same spot while going for the channels.  I bagged those filets separately, so I'm anxious to see if they have the same taste.  Not getting my hopes up though.

For the people saying to mask the taste, I definitely appreciate the input.  Unfortunately this taste cannot be masked.  So far I've tried frying them, soaking overnight in 7-Up, soaking in buttermilk, mixing it in with vodka alfredo (an otherwise delicious fish casserole), lemon pepper, and an overnight italian seasoning marinade.   It all comes out tasting like a normal dish with a big handful of river moss thrown in with it.

Oh well, it's looking like there is no real solution.   Maybe once it cools down and the algae bloom goes away, so will the taste.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## Red Sticks (Jul 30, 2013)

I've heard you need to use something acidic. You might try one of these three options:



> Add one cup lemon or lime juice to one half gallon fresh water and gently place the fish in the bowl. The solution should just cover the top part of the fish. If you are just getting ready to cook, leave the lemon/lime water and fish out at room temperature for an hour. Ideally, you will prepare ahead of time and let the fish soak overnight in the refrigerator. The acid in the juice will break down the connective tissues of the fish which will reduce the cooking time and help preserve the healthy looking fish color.
> 
> 
> Mix one cup vinegar for every two gallons of water and soak the fish in this solution overnight in your fridge. The acidic nature of the vinegar will do what the juice will, without adding the lemony flavoring. Rinse the fish well prior to cooking.
> ...


----------



## Russ@R&R (Jul 31, 2013)

I've heard of/tried several of the recommendations so far. The best "soak" I have found is: enough water to cover the fish, 2 tablespoons of baking soda and a cup of white vinegar. Mix this combination well and soak your fish for about an hour. Rinse, pat dry and fry/grill. It has never failed me. It also leaves no taste behind.


----------



## flatheadz (Jul 31, 2013)

that because its a blue and or a pond catfish


----------

